# Thinking about buying a nice bass.



## will_shred (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm mainly a guitar player, I love to play bass. I've been obsessing over my guitar rig for a long time, and I think it's time I upgrade my bass gear. Mainly my bass. Right now I'm using a Schecter Stiletto extreme. Which is not to bad, but It's really not good either. It has some fret issues, it sounds pretty good but I think I want a 5 or 6 string. Being inspired by guys like CannibalisticZombie (youtube) and the bassist from Beyond Creation. Those guys are stupid good, I'm not but I do see the cool stuff they do with the 6 string. The new Ibanez Premium basses look like pure sex. But of course there's that little GAShead in my head saying "for that much you could buy another guitar!" 

What do you think?


----------



## davisjom (Dec 9, 2012)

If you are looking to buy used, Try to find an SR506, 706 or a BTB676. I'm paying off a 706 right now. All these basses play, sound and are constructed fantastically.

As for a 5, SR505 or a 5 string BTB with bartolini pickups. Or possibly a Squire Vintage Modified Jazz bass (I know the name "Squire" is a bit scary, but these are actually worth buying IMO)

The Premium series are even better. The Nordstrand pickups are the best sounding I've ever played. Extremely clear and defined sound 100% of the time.

But at the end of the day, my only real advice is go out and try as many basses as you can. Find what you do/do not like and find a bass that fits your needs.


----------



## J7string (Dec 9, 2012)

I stand behind the Ibanez S bass series like the SR505, SR506. Schecter and LTD seemed to have down graded their midrange basses A LOT which is very disappointing, and crappy. I'd definitely go Ibby when it comes to bass. You can't go wrong.


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 9, 2012)

Spector. Or Warwick. Cannot go wrong.


----------



## will_shred (Dec 9, 2012)

jeleopard said:


> Spector. Or Warwick. Cannot go wrong.



yeah a friend of mine has a spector, it's pretty awesome. I love warwicks, but i'm not looking to spend to much.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 9, 2012)

Go for an Ibanez SR50x, depending on whetgher or not you want a 5 or 6 string. Spector makes some good basses, and so does Warwick, but they're going to fall into the "I could buy another good guitar" range of prices.

Also, try before you buy. Chances are, you won't like Spector or Warwick bass necks, while the Ibanez will probably feel much more "familiar"


----------



## will_shred (Dec 10, 2012)

MassNecrophagia said:


> Go for an Ibanez SR50x, depending on whetgher or not you want a 5 or 6 string. Spector makes some good basses, and so does Warwick, but they're going to fall into the "I could buy another good guitar" range of prices.
> 
> Also, try before you buy. Chances are, you won't like Spector or Warwick bass necks, while the Ibanez will probably feel much more "familiar"


 
Yeah, a friend of mine who's primarily a bass player uses an Ibanez SR 6 string. It's super comfortable, I've never played warwick 6's or 5's but I really like the 4's I've played. also the warwick standard basses aren't crazy expensive. 

I also love the fact that the ibanez and warwick necks are bubinga/wenge


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Dec 10, 2012)

jeleopard said:


> Spector. Or Warwick. Cannot go wrong.




Ignore every other post but this one, and your answer will seem so clear.

Also, you did say "Nice" bass. So that automatically excludes schecter, LTD, Fender, Peavy,,, etc.... 

A Spector or Warwick will be your best bet, but if you aren't looking to shell out that much cash, you can also look towards brands like Tobias ( they're still on the pricy side of things, but not like warwick.)


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Dec 10, 2012)

Newer 506's have jatoba/bubinga necks. 

Were it me, I'd go with an Ibanez SR506 or spend a bit more on an ESP LTD B-1006.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Dec 10, 2012)

@ToMurderAMachine

I was going to add Michael Tobias Designs. I had a recent Gibson reissue 6 string bass which I sold when I got my Warwick 6 string. It was different but possibly nicer than the Warwick and much less expensive.

Would highly recommend.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, my opinion will forever and always be biased due to my absolute adoration of warwick.


----------



## N1h1l1ty (Dec 10, 2012)

If you're buying Spector, buy used - they hold up to age really well but unfortunately their resale value plummets horrendously, so definitely take advantage. I've seen local listings in Toronto for a Euro 6 string for something stupid (way under 1K $), and thats pretty damn cheap for a premium build quality bass.


----------



## will_shred (Dec 10, 2012)

N1h1l1ty said:


> If you're buying Spector, buy used - they hold up to age really well but unfortunately their resale value plummets horrendously, so definitely take advantage. I've seen local listings in Toronto for a Euro 6 string for something stupid (way under 1K $), and thats pretty damn cheap for a premium build quality bass.



Yeah I seem to remember that, my friend drake got his for like $400.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 10, 2012)

ToMurderAMachine said:


> Also, you did say "Nice" bass. So that automatically excludes schecter, LTD, Fender, Peavy,,, etc....



That's odd, I seem to recall my LTD being a much nicer bass than most spector/warwicks in the price range.
Simply bearing a brand name doesn't determine whether or not a bass is "nice"
I'd also like to point out the Peavey motherfucking Cirrus

Anyway, OP, I don't personally like the Ibanez SR basses because of their neck and body shapes. I find them retarded uncomfortable, but I like baseball bat necks. You'll probably love them, being a guitar player.

I'm also seeing the 506 on the 'bay for <$400. You aren't going to find anything even remotely as good in the price range, except maybe a beat-up 706



HaMMerHeD said:


> Newer 506's have jatoba/bubinga necks.
> 
> Were it me, I'd go with an Ibanez SR506 or spend a bit more on an ESP LTD B-1006.


 
LTD B-1006 is a whole different monster than the SR506, feel-wise.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Dec 10, 2012)

I personally don't care for the LTD's. Could be because I had one for my first bass and absolutely hated it.

I'd also like to add that i'm not stating my opinion based on "brand names." I'm stating my opinion on the fact that I personally have played atleast 3 to 4 basses from each company and don't care for most of them. Especially peavy. Some fenders are really nice as far as playability goes, but they don't stand out to me the way an ibanez or spector does. They're just a good middle of the road bass, that sounds like a bass... I guess what i'm trying to say is that all the aforementioned companies i've named are missing that "unique" sound that separates them from other companies.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Dec 10, 2012)

jeleopard said:


> * Thinking about buying a nice bass.*



i think about this pretty frequently myself, we should hang bro.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 10, 2012)

ToMurderAMachine said:


> I personally don't care for the LTD's. Could be because I had one for my first bass and absolutely hated it.
> 
> I'd also like to add that i'm not stating my opinion based on "brand names." I'm stating my opinion on the fact that I personally have played atleast 3 to 4 basses from each company and don't care for most of them. Especially peavy. Some fenders are really nice as far as playability goes, but they don't stand out to me the way an ibanez or spector does. They're just a good middle of the road bass, that sounds like a bass... I guess what i'm trying to say is that all the aforementioned companies i've named are missing that "unique" sound that separates them from other companies.


Nothing about the way you've formed your opinion makes any amount of sense. You've already noted your fanboy-level of infatuation with Warwick, which seems necessary to overspend on them in the first place. I have _personally played_ far more than 3 or 4 basses from each of the companies that you mentioned, and found the same thing in each, a $200 bass will sound and feel like a $200 bass. It's easy to jump to the conclusion that Warwicks must be be better than all LTDs if the only LTDs you've handled have been <$400 and the only Warwicks you've handled have been >$1200, but it's the wrong conclusion to jump to.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah, you do make a good point. my first LTD was an ESP 5 string something or another, but i honestly dont care for many of these brands. Look, i don't "adore" warwick to the point that i think they're the only good bass out there, i just happened to have found a used one at a decent price so i picked it up. I absolutely love beginner model spectors and beginner model ibanez's. you can make them sound amazing. I've played plenty of cheaper basses that I liked more than my warwick. (spector legend 6 string for example). I'm really not trying to start a flame war here, but holy crap people get upset when someone has a differing opinion! jeesh.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Dec 11, 2012)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> @ToMurderAMachine
> 
> I was going to add Michael Tobias Designs. I had a recent Gibson reissue 6 string bass which I sold when I got my Warwick 6 string. It was different but possibly nicer than the Warwick and much less expensive.
> 
> Would highly recommend.



Tobias makes fantastic basses, even the lower end models sound crunchy and nice, and also, if you've ever played one, some of them feature an asymmetrical neck, which seems strange at first, but ends up being incredibly comfortable.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Dec 11, 2012)

ToMurderAMachine said:


> Tobias makes fantastic basses, even the lower end models sound crunchy and nice, and also, if you've ever played one, some of them feature an asymmetrical neck, which seems strange at first, but ends up being incredibly comfortable.



New York is apparently the new seattle do I haven't been able to get pictures for a proper ngd, but I got a new z6 last week and the thing is a revelation. definitely play an mtd if you get a chance.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Dec 11, 2012)

ignore. No idea how to delete.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 11, 2012)

ToMurderAMachine said:


> Yeah, you do make a good point. my first LTD was an ESP 5 string something or another, but i honestly dont care for many of these brands. Look, i don't "adore" warwick to the point that i think they're the only good bass out there, i just happened to have found a used one at a decent price so i picked it up. I absolutely love beginner model spectors and beginner model ibanez's. you can make them sound amazing. I've played plenty of cheaper basses that I liked more than my warwick. (spector legend 6 string for example). I'm really not trying to start a flame war here, but holy crap people get upset when someone has a differing opinion! jeesh.


It isn't a flame war, I'm simply telling you that the way you've formed your opinion is ridiculous. You "don't care" for companies you have relatively no experience with. I'm not upset that you have a differing opinion, I'm upset that you've so brazenly disregarded companies with _fantastic_ basses available on the used and new markets, and worse yet, suggested that the OP disregard them as well.

Also,


ToMurderAMachine said:


> Well, my opinion will forever and always be biased due to my absolute adoration of warwick.


Is what I was referring to. I really hope you get that short-term memory loss checked out.


----------



## LordCashew (Dec 11, 2012)

MassNecrophagia said:


> I'd also like to point out the Peavey motherfucking Cirrus





I'm going to put that on my headstock. I think there's room between the Peavey logo and "Cirrus."


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Dec 11, 2012)

MassNecrophagia said:


> It isn't a flame war, I'm simply telling you that the way you've formed your opinion is ridiculous. You "don't care" for companies you have relatively no experience with. I'm not upset that you have a differing opinion, I'm upset that you've so brazenly disregarded companies with _fantastic_ basses available on the used and new markets, and worse yet, suggested that the OP disregard them as well.
> 
> Also,
> 
> Is what I was referring to. I really hope you get that short-term memory loss checked out.



There is no reasoning with fanboys.


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 11, 2012)

Im not a bassist but ill give you what information i do have to offer. I personally own what i think is an SR255 which i use for recording and writing. It plays very well for the price range and sounds great. My bassist plays the same model and he also swears by spector. So i would recommend those.

Of course neither him or i can recommend enough ernie ball basses. You cannot go wrong with a stingray or a bongo.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 11, 2012)

LordIronSpatula said:


> I'm going to put that on my headstock. I think there's room between the Peavey logo and "Cirrus."


 I'd be happy with just _having_ a Peavey Cirrus


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Dec 12, 2012)

You should either play any of the basses you've already mentioned (Schecter, Spector, Ibanez, etc are just fine). 

Or do yourself a favor and just buy a Dingwall. Best B string in the bass guitar world, awesome build quality, and tonally versatile.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 13, 2012)

TheEmptyCell said:


> You should either play any of the basses you've already mentioned (Schecter, Spector, Ibanez, etc are just fine).
> 
> Or do yourself a favor and just buy a Dingwall. Best B string in the bass guitar world, awesome build quality, and tonally versatile.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Dec 15, 2012)

MassNecrophagia said:


>



Having trouble accepting the truth? Thats OK, most guitarists just don't get it about why and how most of their basses and bass playing suck.


----------



## davisjom (Dec 15, 2012)

TheEmptyCell said:


> Having trouble accepting the truth? Thats OK, most guitarists just don't get it about why and how most of their basses and bass playing suck.



 I'm sorry, but all I can say is "Are you insane?" The price tag of the bass a person plays has NOTHING To do with their ability to play. My friend has been playing bass and guitar for at least 2 years longer than I have, has 4+ years of theory training. And if I play a Zon Hyperbass or a Dingwall ABII and he plays an Ibanez Gio, he will still be better at playing the bass than me.

No one is denying Dingwalls are/aren't great basses. It's the fact that most people don't have the $1.5k+ to buy one, even used. the OP wants an affordable, good sounding bass that won't put him into debt for the rest of his life. Besides, tone, playability, overall feel, and so on for a bass is all up to personal preference. My friend loves the beefy schecter necks, but I prefer flatter thinner necks like you find in Ibanez.

Also, there are possibly hundreds or more people out there who despise the feel of dingwall, but love Spector. Some may not like using fan frets, some may not like the pickups dingwall has.

So before you start assuming that guitarists (or anyone else for that matter) can't have great sounding bass lines in their music (whether or not played by them or another person), take two seconds to REALLY think about the legitimacy of your claim.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 15, 2012)

Edit: None of this is helping OP. He doesn't need a boutique bass. the headstock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 15, 2012)

MassNecrophagia said:


> What makes a Dingwall's B-string better than another bass's?



The 37'' B string on the Dingwall Combustion?







He came off as a bit of an ass with his reply, but he has a point. They're KINDA affordable at $1200, and can probably be found used for a bit ;ess.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 15, 2012)

Edit: None of this is helping OP. He doesn't need a boutique bass.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 16, 2012)

MassNecrophagia said:


> I understand that it's a longer scale length, but that doesn't always translate to better. It's a matter of preference, as has been stated. It's also getting into the "I'm a bass player and want a new bass," instead of "I'm a guitar player who wants a bass for recording/playing"



If you want a clear as hell B-string, then Dingwall is the way to go. I have never heard a better sounding B in my life.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of the Ibanez BTB series. I'm currently rockin' a modified Ibanez BTB405QM. I scored it on eBay a few years back for $300 (I'm pretty sure they retailed a good bit higher than that and this guy just couldn't sell it).

EDIT: I'm actually not sure about the retail price since they're discontinued so don't quote me on that. I did some searching to find the details, and I can't really find anything conclusive. I read reviews saying it was Japanese and the back of my headstock clearly has "Korea" printed on it so...


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 16, 2012)

Edit: None of this is helping OP. He doesn't need a boutique bass.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 16, 2012)

^
There's really no need to be a cunt, if you don't have anything nice to post don't post it. You seem a bit too keen on attacking people just because they share a different opinion than you.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 16, 2012)

Murmel said:


> ^
> There's really no need to be a cunt, if you don't have anything nice to post don't post it. You seem a bit too keen on attacking people just because they share a different opinion than you.


No, there isn't, is there? 
OP doesn't need a boutique bass.
Hope I've helped change this around into a much more agreeable environment for you.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 16, 2012)

Huh?


----------



## Murmel (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't get it either 

Edit: Now I see, he edited some of his posts.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 16, 2012)

Murmel said:


> I don't get it either
> 
> Edit: Now I see, he edited some of his posts.


Because I'd rather help OP than argue with you over something you didn't bother to read.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Dec 16, 2012)

You can get Dingwall Combustions used for under $1000 quite often.


----------



## BillNephew (Dec 16, 2012)

I once got an amazing deal on a PRS 1987 5 String for $800. As a guitarist, I'd say go for something with narrow string spacing. It will make playing a lot easier if guitar is your primary instrument. I'm not saying to go on a manhunt for a one in 50 PRS Bass-5 just for that. Just go for something that feels good in your hands, regardless of what anyone says. Who cares about the tone if you can't play the damn thing because of it not fitting your hands?


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 16, 2012)

TheEmptyCell said:


> You can get Dingwall Combustions used for under $1000 quite often.


You can also pick up an Ibby SR505 for between $250-350, depending on when you look. Why suggest spending three times as much when it's completely unnecessary?


----------



## abandonist (Dec 16, 2012)

I'd just get a used Spector.

In fact, that's what I'm doing. 

Should cost about $500.


----------



## facepalm66 (Dec 17, 2012)

nah, spector got they're prices raised a bit, since i'm lurking on a good deal for quite a while, and don't seem to find lower cost ones as often as i used to.

I think the ibby sr 505 / 506 will do. Like stated, you CAN'T go wrong with ibanez. Unless you don't like the looks, which sometimes is not the actuall turning point, isn't it?

As for warwicks, they're great, but sometimes can get pricey a bit, and you wether love the neck or hate it. Personally i love they're tone, but can't play anything beyond a 4 string (i've been playing ibanez for 5 years now i think)

If you have to buy without playing it, i'd go with the ibanez for sure.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 17, 2012)

as someone who started on bass and still does 50-50 bass-guitar

A fender P-bass will cover 90% of your bases really really well.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Dec 17, 2012)

MassNecrophagia said:


> You can also pick up an Ibby SR505 for between $250-350, depending on when you look. Why suggest spending three times as much when it's completely unnecessary?



Because there is a lot of positives to a fanned fret bass. He said nice bass... Sure, Ibanez are fine quality basses, but he seems to have more money to spend than that.

Schecter also produces some excellent basses under $750 new. There are tons and tons of options out there. I'd suggest a Lakland Skyline anything over an Ibanez. Lots of good Fenders out there, personally I'd want a Modern Player Jazz or Blacktop P, and mod it for pickup switch options. 

Personally, I wasn't satisfied with B strings til I got a Dingwall. Lots of guys are just fine with not being able to hear the difference between B, C and C#. 

Spending more is far from unnecessary, but I get that some don't 'get it' and that's alright.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Dec 17, 2012)

I say Ibanez or Warwick personally. The Ibby Premiums are fantastic, but the SR505s, for about half the price, are incredible as well.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 17, 2012)

Peavey, Warwick, and Spector over Ibanez. Any Ibanez bass I've played (through good amps) sounded tingy and thin. Spector's are nice but the neck took time for me to get used to. Fender Jazz -5 still my favorite bass though.


----------



## abandonist (Dec 17, 2012)

There's a dude selling Spector 5 string with a little ding in the classifieds here for $400.

Get that.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 17, 2012)

TheEmptyCell said:


> Because there is a lot of positives to a fanned fret bass. He said nice bass... Sure, Ibanez are fine quality basses, but he seems to have more money to spend than that.
> 
> Schecter also produces some excellent basses under $750 new. There are tons and tons of options out there. I'd suggest a Lakland Skyline anything over an Ibanez. Lots of good Fenders out there, personally I'd want a Modern Player Jazz or Blacktop P, and mod it for pickup switch options.
> 
> ...


You can hear the difference between B, C, and C# without adding 2-3" to your B-string. I've stated it several times before, a decent set-up and string choice will go a long way in the way your bass plays and sounds.

I understand that you really like your Dingwall, and seem to be under the impression that it's some sort of "holy grail," but if it were as you described, people would've started playing 37" scale basses a long time. It still all comes down to preference, not "getting it"


----------



## punisher911 (Dec 17, 2012)

abandonist said:


> There's a dude selling Spector 5 string with a little ding in the classifieds here for $400.
> 
> Get that.



There's also some guy selling a Warwick $$ for a good price here too


----------



## abandonist (Dec 17, 2012)

Wanna sword fight about it?


----------



## punisher911 (Dec 18, 2012)

abandonist said:


> Wanna sword fight about it?



Only if we can do it like the princess bride fight. lol


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 18, 2012)

MassNecrophagia said:


> You can hear the difference between B, C, and C# without adding 2-3" to your B-string. I've stated it several times before, a decent set-up and string choice will go a long way in the way your bass plays and sounds.
> 
> I understand that you really like your Dingwall, and seem to be under the impression that it's some sort of "holy grail," but if it were as you described, people would've started playing 37" scale basses a long time. It still all comes down to preference, not "getting it"





Some folks play 30" 6 string basses... And they sound just fine...


----------



## Tyler (Dec 18, 2012)

My old Bassist has a Warwick Corvette 5 and a Fender Jazz 4 which both sounded amazing, and he praises those things


----------

